# Donita's Vacations Unlimited, Inc.



## flexible (Feb 8, 2010)

Several people mentioned Donita in recent posts. She was great when I worked with her before. I just googled her name and came up with the site below. Does anyone have more information about Charles?

I am definitely considering using her new company's services.

http://donita.com/info.html

Donita's Vacations Unlimited, Inc.
Club Management

After 31 years in the timeshare industry I find that many people that own timeshare do not fully understand or get the full value from their ownership. It is with this in mind, that I am starting my Club Management Program, to assist all owners that are interested to become involved and I will assist them with information, education and the skills that I have built up over the years. My 31 years in this industry has been in customer service and assisting members with their vacations.

Our primary focus with our Club Management will be for timeshare owners to have a better understanding of what they now own, how to use it, how to trade it and how to get the maximum benefits for what you own. DVU does not own, manage or sell timeshare resorts so we are totally independent and are here to be of service to you the timeshare owner.

Check out our points program.

You will be able to pledge your weeks to DVU. Your maintenance & other fees to your resort must be paid before you can travel on them. So if you pledge your weeks but do not plan on using for a number of years you will only need to pay each as it is due to your resort. If you plan on utilizing the weeks right away your fees will need to be paid to your resort before turning them into DVU.

Benefits of working with DVU:

    * a monthly newsletter by e-mail.
    * Our website www.donita.com
    * A link so you can ask questions by clicking on ask Donita and be forwarded to donita@donita.com and have Donita answer you or you may call and talk one on one
    * You will have the ability to talk to a live person that cares about you, one that will answer your questions truthfully and will assist you in every way possible. We at DVU put the member first.
    * Years of experience dealing with the industry and assisting members with their vacation plans knowledge of the resorts worldwide and the countries that you plan on visiting
    * A good working relationship with industry people worldwide
    * A staff that is well trained and versed in this industry and customer service
    * We understand your frustration, you have purchased the dream and we will assist you in keeping it alive and working for you.


In conjunction with the marketing firm Edge of the World Vacations that has been in the timeshare industry for around 18 years or more we will take customer service to a new level. We will show you how to maximize your vacation ownership. With the combination of EWV & DVU you will have almost 50 years of timeshare experience from all aspects of the business at your finger tips and used for your benefit. We look forward to assisting you welcoming you into our family and know that you will be considering your timeshare purchase as a real asset and enjoy your wonderful vacations for many years to come. 

Donita's Vacations Unlimited, Inc.
2845 Nimitz Blvd. Suite E
San Diego, CA 92106
Donita
Phone: (619)226-2391, Fax: (619)226-6797, Cell: (619)807-0954
e-mail: donita@donita.com


Edge of the World Vacations
Charles R Wilson
P O Box 20111
South Lake Tahoe, CA 96151
Cell: 530-307-0006


----------



## Patri (Feb 8, 2010)

It was fine until I got to the membership fee.


----------



## aliikai2 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Looks more like a program for a resort,*

the text says as a resort you can bulk bank your weeks, then just let your customer contact us, we will set up an account for them using one of your weeks. The fee for a resort to sign up is $200. 

They may have something, I hope it works out for them. 

jmho,

Greg


----------



## Lady Rita (Feb 12, 2010)

*Charles Wilson*

Be careful.  I paid for services that I did not receive from Mr. Wilson.  He willnot refund my money.  I will be reporting him to any and all consumer agencies.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi and welcome to TUG! 

Can you give us more details of the problems that you had with this company?


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 13, 2010)

Donita is a class act.  I do not think she would knowingly get tied up with a scam artist.  I would suggest you share whatever the problem with Wilson was with Donita, so that at least she has a heads up.


----------



## Lady Rita (Feb 17, 2010)

I am new to this site and see that there could be a problem with 
Mr. Charles Wilson of Edge of the World Vacations.    I paid Mr Wilson $895.00 when joining Dae which is a free travel exchange program.  He was to transfer a timeshare from me to someone else to avoid me paying maintenance fees for 2010.I am retired and on a budget.  He did not make the transaction.  From July - Dec he did nothing for the $895.00, and I had to pay the maintenance fees on the timeshare that he did not follow through on.  I do not know if Donita is aware of who she is associated with.


----------

